# Up aqua soil in an emmersed setup ?



## Peter16 (Jan 12, 2009)

Im about to start up my 3 gallon nano, but for the first month or so, the plants will be growing in it emmersed.
I was wondering would doing this ruin the up-aqua soil ?

Peter


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

It will not ruin the aquasoil. Aquasoil is built tough like Ford. Like a rock


----------

